# Creating a show goat note book



## Ranger07 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello 
I’m writing a show goat notebook so I can store the information I have learned over the years,and my first category is Feed/Diet so for I have covered 
Weighing feed 
Weighing Animal 
And right now I’m working on nutrition is there anything I should add In This category or to previous ones (sorry about spelling and grammar)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Minerals are very important.


----------



## Ranger07 (Jan 6, 2020)

What kind of minerals are you referring to


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's referring to loose minerals.

Are you using a show feed? What about supplements? There are many different supplements for different reasons. For example, Purina has many. I think there are some charts somewhere that explain what each supplement does, I'll try to find it tomorrow as I am heading to bed right now.


----------



## Ranger07 (Jan 6, 2020)

I feed him show rite advancer plus and some Alfa hay


----------

